# To Torch Or Not To Torch



## Gazzacpt (4/1/14)

Hi All

I didn't see anything about torching silica wicks on the forum so I thought I'd ask. Do any of you do it for your builds? I tried it and didn't notice to much of a difference. So should you or shouldn't you and what are the benefits and drawbacks?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (4/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Hi All
> 
> I didn't see anything about torching silica wicks on the forum so I thought I'd ask. Do any of you do it for your builds? I tried it and didn't notice to much of a difference. So should you or shouldn't you and what are the benefits and drawbacks?



I think they torch it to burn off any imputities if you boil your silica before use no need to torch .. iether way doesnt make much of a difrrnce .. altho un treated silica can give a funny taste at the begining due to impuritys on the wick


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (4/1/14)

Torch it mate. 
Torch it white hot and move slow. 
I've seen silica go from a faint creamy color from finger oil to a pure white. I also believe that it primes it for wicking better later on. Especially after you coil it. Wet it. Pulse it. Repeat. For 5 mins if tou have to. The juice flows way better. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/1/14)

Thanks

From now now on I shall torch. I'm getting a bit ocd about this since mixing my own juice and having sublte flavors, I taste coils.... Might be the fact that my sense of taste improved to. So now I test coils with unflavored and get rid of the new coil taste before putting my flavor of the moment in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

